# need some information, I am new at this!



## JIMDANDY (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a 2002 Dakota 6 cyl. strait drive, 5 spd. will it tow a PROWLER 5TH WHEEL,  Dual axle, model 21 5b? How old is this rv? where can I get owners manual, tech info on this used rv? thanks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, but NO your truck will not tow a 5th wheel safely....
You can look in the cabinets in the kitchen and find a label to tell you the age and weight of the trailer.
Owners manual?  Do an Internet search.
Good luck but don't try to tow this down the road with your Dakota


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 26, 2013)

LIKE KEN said don't try it!!! the 5er is to heavy to pull with your truck. Think about this,, you may be able to pull it off, but THINK about stopping it going down the road. That 5er will push your truck and more than likely you will lose control of both.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2013)

I will give a third big NO.  It may tow it and probably would but not safe.


----------



## JIMDANDY (Sep 27, 2013)

thanks buddy, that will help a lot! jim


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Jim most of us on here are here to help each other out, so welcome here. I know it late but your question needed answer first. If you have any other questions please post  them.


----------

